
John Coltrane, a creative obsessive with pop appeal - magda_wang
https://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/coltrane-the-search-for-a-higher-state-of-humanity/
======
crispinb
Coltrane was a towering genius, and I don't think a month has gone by in 2
decades when I haven't listened to something of his, but 'pop appeal'? I think
not.

~~~
oska
The assertion is adequately justified in the very first paragraph.

> The sight of wall-sized adverts for John Coltrane’s Both Directions At Once
> at train stations across the UK and its peak position of number fifteen in
> the album charts last summer became something of a story.

~~~
crispinb
A "rediscovered treasure" news story briefly propelling an album into the
lower ranks of UK charts hardly justifies it. When A Love Supreme was released
kids were listening to The Beatles, not modal jazz. And not one in a thousand
would have heard of Giant Steps.

